# Women's vs. Men's Bindings



## Snowfox

My friend is looking to finally get herself some snowboard equipment so she doesn't have to rent anymore. I'm trying to help her get some equipment, but she wants to keep board+bindings down to 300 (shouldn't be too hard), which brings me to my question:

_*Is there a difference (that is worth buying one over the other) between Women's and Men's bindings?*_ Women's bindings seem much cheaper then men's at the moment (even counting discounts and everything), but if they're complete crap I don't want her to be pissed at me forever. :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal

there is very little difference between a high-end women's binding and a high-end men's binding


----------



## BurtonAvenger

legallyillegal said:


> there is very little difference between a high-end women's binding and a high-end men's binding


Yeah except the whole designed for a womens smaller foot print, different high back that's designed for the different calf muscle, straps have a different cut to them so as to fit a womens boot better. Flexes are different as well. Oh and rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## legallyillegal

because small men's bindings don't exist, every guy rides with burton's obscenely tall highbacks, and every girl uses union's tiny straps, and there's no such thing as a soft binding


----------



## ATOTony76

legallyillegal said:


> because small men's bindings don't exist, every guy rides with burton's obscenely tall highbacks, and every girl uses union's tiny straps, and there's no such thing as a soft binding


yea huh, duct tape and ply wood, lightest binding evar


----------



## DC5R

If she's a girl and girl bindings are cheaper, why not get the girl bindings? With some research, you'll be able to find good bindings and build some goodwill with her


----------



## Leo

legallyillegal said:


> because small men's bindings don't exist, every guy rides with burton's obscenely tall highbacks, and every girl uses union's tiny straps, and there's no such thing as a soft binding


Failed comment here. Small men's bindings could have highbacks that will still be uncomfortable for a female of equal size. Oh yea, speaking of size, that is an issue as well. BA already mentioned the straps.

Even most large female bindings will have highbacks lower than a small men's binding.

Moral of the story: Yes it is perfectly possible to find a men's binding for your girl that will be comfortable and supportive. The question is, do you want to do that much research into which mens binding will fit the criteria when a women's specific binding is a hop, skip, and a jump away?

Quality? Here's a fact for you. Most female bindings are modified male bindings. Why are they cheaper? Go have a look outside the lodge window and tell me the ratio of male to female snowboarders. There you go.


----------



## lilfoot1598

Jesus, just buy her some freaking women's bindings already.  Rome, Ride, K2, Burton and Union all make quality gear for the ladies. Just stay away from the cheapest bindings in any line if you don't want crap.


----------

